# Sierra Recovery Ride - June Lake Loop Area



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

My wife, I, and our friend Joe had completed several Sierra passes about 2 weeks ago and decided we needed to do a recovery ride. June Lake is one of the easier and more scenic Eastern Sierra rides that can be done. It is located between Lee Vining (Tioga Pass area) and Mammoth California on U.S. 395. To say it is gorgeous (especially the first half) is an understatement. Giant peaks and crags, gorgeous lakes, bid waterfalls, low traffic, and lots of good lodges for food. It's all great and for the most part is relatively flat and only 34 miles. If you are ever heading north or south along U.S. 395 along the Sierra front you really should stop to do this ride and then get lunch in June Lake.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/ca/-june-lake/680124719144636663

We started at the small visitor center next to the Shell Station on 395 and June Lake Road. We then road down a short distance to Oh! Road where we turned right and headed to the overlook above June Lake. What a view! And then it was downhill toward Silver Lake.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Silver Lake to Grant Lake*

Silver Lake is a very popular fishing lake, but bring a lot of mosquito repellent! The lodges around there serve good food. Grant Lake is more desert like and not very pretty. From here we rode out to 395 to admire the view of Mono Lake and the Mono Craters before turning back.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Back to June Lake*

It was then a slight uphill all the way back to June Lake but it never really felt like it and most of the ride just breezes by as you stare at the scenery around you.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Fantastic! My wife and I spent Thanksgiving in a cabin in June Lake years ago when I was ski coaching out in Tahoe. Beautiful area and somewhat overlooked by the folks headed straight to Mammoth from the Reno airport. Thanks for bringing me back...

singlecross


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Spent a week there a few years ago. It's pretty nice. I rode the loop on my MTB and did a lot of dirt instead of riding on 395 to close the loop.


----------



## Chonut (Mar 29, 2005)

Looks like a great ride. We're thinking about doing that ride but starting at Mammoth Lakes and taking the Mammoth Scenic Loop out to 395 and taking 395 up to the June Lake Loop (North end - then taking the loop back south to the Shell station and back down 395). Has anyone done that loop? If so, can you answer the following?

How is it riding on 395 on that section? 
How much climbing are we looking at? 
How long will the out and back take?

Thanks!


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome pics. i love that part of california...


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

I've done that same ride and it's pretty spectacular.

Can't remember how long it took (I'm pathetically slow), but I was fully worked when I got back to Mammoth.
The first leg, the scenic loop has maddening, deep, bone-jarring cracks across the pavement about every 25 feet for almost the entire length down to 395. Not so bad on the return, because it's slower going uphill, but the outbound leg will have you swearing.

395 has a wide, well-swept shoulder for most of it's length. There are some long climbs up to Deadman's summit, but they are generally at a tolerable grade. The run from the southern terminus of the June Lake Loop at the Shell station down 395 to the northern terminus is the most fun. It's 7 miles of downhill. It's a wonderful 40-mph run on great pavement. The passing RV's at 70-mph can cause some crazy cross-winds, so be alert.

The Loop is a great ride, as the OP has shown in their beautiful pictures. Tank up on fluids and maybe a fresh-made sandwich at the Shell station before the 395 leg home.

There is also a drinking fountain at the rest stop on the west side of 395 just north of the scenic loop.

Go early in the AM to avoid traffic and Enjoy!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

"relatively flat" ROTFLMAO compered to what you normally ride, yes. Not compared to where I live.


----------

